# Framebuffer mit links

## S0NiC

Hi,

langsam bin ich echt verzweifelt.

Habe ein Lenovo t400(ATI Mobility Radeon 3470)und versuche in der Konsole Links mit Framebuffer zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Gpm ist emerged und links mit gpm-Useflag gebaut.

Mit gestartetem gpm habe ich auch eine Maus in der Konsole. Sobald ich aber links2 -g starte läßt sich die Maus nicht mehr bewegen. Links funktioniert hingegen, ich kann ganz normal damit arbeiten.

Eine weitere Kuriosität ist: Wenn ich in KDE eine Konsole aufmache und darin links2 -g aufrufe funktioniert das problemlos auch mit Maus...nur ohne X scheint es nicht zu gehen. Hat vllt noch jemand ne Idee?

Falls noch irgendwelche Angaben benötigt werden grad bitte bescheid sagen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

s0nic

----------

## kriz

ich geh mal davon aus dass du mit uvesafb arbeitest.

in dem fall musst du links mit USE=fbcon" uebersetzen.

danach sollte links mit -driver fb oder -g funktionieren.

cc

----------

## S0NiC

 *kriz wrote:*   

> ich geh mal davon aus dass du mit uvesafb arbeitest.
> 
> in dem fall musst du links mit USE=fbcon" uebersetzen.
> 
> danach sollte links mit -driver fb oder -g funktionieren.
> ...

 

Hey das wars. Danke, der Treiber hat gefehlt. 

Vielen Dank. 

Ps. Die Antwort ist mit Links geschrieben  :Very Happy: 

----------

